# Are you doing the Sephora Skincare Challenge?



## kayteex023 (May 31, 2010)

.


----------



## mtrimier (May 31, 2010)

I am/did, and so far got a jar of Korres Wild Rose moisturizer and a jar of Philosophy's Hope in a Jar.

The promo came at a good time for me, as I needed summer skin stuff, and I was surprised that some tools counted toward the requirements (needed replacement brushes for my Clarisonic). 

I am glad that it runs until December. No need to rush to get 4 things.


----------



## monter (Jul 2, 2010)

So far I've gotten the Completely Clear set from philosophy (On a Clear Day wash, all over acne treatment, spot treatment, and retinol moisturizer - like over $100 value, paid $65), Hope Oil-Free with SPF 30 moisturizer, and the oxygen peel from philosophy.

I just ordered a small size of the microdelivery wash from philosophy.com, plus got small sizes of purity and hope in a jar for free for signing up for their email list, so if I like either of those, I'll probaby buy that too. I've also been eyeing the microdelivery peel.

I've become a bit of a philosophy junkie over the past few days.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2010)

I didn't do it on purpose, but I've ordered enough to get my free thing.  I ordered Korres Wild Rose Moisturizer, Korres Wild Rose Starter Kit, Benefit ZapZit, and Josie Maran Argan Oil SPF.  I wish they'd let us choose the free gift, or credit us for a free skincare item (based on what we spent previously) with the next purchase.  The free things they're offering are nothing that I want to try.  I like what I'm already using.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 2, 2010)

unfortunately, the company (say, caudalie) has to be willing to participate. I wish they would at least change up the products a bit... 
But the challenge was designed mostly for women that dont take care of their skin and dont follow a good 4 step routine ie: i was my face in the morning with Dove kind of woman. 
Its so women who dont know what their doing can get something for free and be excited...


----------

